# Important question!



## goldendiamondeyes (Jul 22, 2007)

I am a SSBBW and I have to have Hernis surgery (Hernia in the belly button) Can anyone give me any pointers or tips? what about has anybody had this surgery? Help. I am scared to death here. Not knowing what to exspect....Surgeon says that I am HIGH RISK.....Does all SSBBW gets this from Doctor's? HELP


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 22, 2007)

gold, I wish I could give you some direct information, but I've never had a surgery such as you describe. I believe there are some folks here who have faced hernia surgeries of one type or another, so hopefully they'll reply. 

I understand how you feel afraid... that seems perfectly natural for anyone facing a surgery, regardless of their size. Being supersized _does _mean that you face additional risks - your doctor is correct about that, but many supersized patients have surgeries of all sorts, and they do just fine. It's wise to try and keep your fear in perspective (read: it shouldn't be paralyzing fear) and to do what you can to gain as much information as you can in advance. 

Knowing more about what you face makes it feel less frightening - so I would suggest that you learn as much as you can about your surgery, including learning about your surgeon, anesthesiologist, and even the surgical team. Ask questions. Consider that, in a way, you are hiring these people to do a job for you, so _interview _them. Write down some things you might like to know. Off the top of my head, I might ask: 


How many surgeries of this type have you performed? 
What other surgeries do you perform?
Exactly how is this procedure performed? (ask for drawings if you wish) 
Do I have other treatment options? Why have you chosen this particular procedure for me? 
How many surgeries have you performed on people of my size? 
What are the special considerations that should be taken for a patient of my size? 
What are the specific risks *I* face, and how will you prepare for them? 
Is your surgical team experienced in dealing with supersized patients?
What should I expect when I wake up from surgery? 
How long would you estimate my recovery time?
What is involved in my aftercare? 

Privacy laws probably disallow you from speaking to any of the doctor's previous patients, but if it were me, I would ask about that. I would also check that your surgeon is board certified, and has a clean record. 

You've made a good first step in asking here for information, gold. You might also considering doing as much internet searching as you can - it might be difficult to get past the medical terminology, but you never know what you might find. 

Look to your friends and family for support. And remember... _perspective_. Give this event the respect it deserves, but that's it. Try not to let the fear get out of hand. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Tina (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello and welcome. 

I had a major stomach hernia surgery in January of this year. What kind of doctor would be performing the surgery, and when is it scheduled for? There are some things I can suggest that might help.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Just an FYI 

Composite Kugel Mesh Patches - Info - Upcoming Lawsuit 

http://www.lawyersandsettlements.com/case/kugel-mesh.html


----------



## tinkerbell (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the link Tony! My dad had a hernia surgery a few years ago, and had a mesh thing placed - I sent him the link!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 24, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> Thanks for the link Tony! My dad had a hernia surgery a few years ago, and had a mesh thing placed - I sent him the link!



*No problem - I hope it helps some on the Board who are going through this or know of someone who has gone through this procedure.... *


----------

